# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Backup complet : j'ai un doute

## pcouas

Bonjour

J'ai besoin d'Exporter un projet APEX 4.0.2 qui contient du PL/SQL ainsi que du Jquery.
Je suis all dans les  -> Application Builder ->Export/Import ->

File Format : DOS
Export Supporting Objet Definitions : Yes 

Cela me cree un fichier SQL
Mais cela sauvegarde t'il mes PopupJquery ?
La base ne me semble pas sauvegard non plus ?


Merci d'avance
Phil

----------


## McM

Le mieux est de rechercher dans le code du fichier sql de l'export pour tre sr.

Un lien sur l'export Apex en ligne de commande

La base ? c'est  dire les donnes applicatives : Non.
L'export Apex exporte juste l'Application.

----------


## pcouas

Merci je dbute sous APEX 4 pour modifier un projet, mon fichier de sauvegarde est effectivement fxxxx.sql qui sauvegarde l'application et je retrouve Bien le code Jquery de ma popup a 3 boutons.

Phil

----------

